
AWS Amps Up Support Products - taylorbuley
http://www.pcworld.com/article/215785/amazon_web_services_improves_support_offerings.html
======
byoung2
_the greater of $15,000 per month or 10 percent of a customer's monthly AWS
usage fees_

$15,000 seems pricey, doesn't it? You could hire 2-3 full time sysadmins for
that price, and they would be available to do other things as well. Although,
for a company who could stand to lose millions during an hour of downtime, 15
minute response time from someone at Amazon would be a bargain.

~~~
jtbigwoo
Ask someone who works at a bank what mainframe support from IBM costs. Over
$1,000,000 per year is not uncommon.

Also, I'm fairly sure this $15,000 is intended to be in support of an internal
team of sys admins, not in place of them.

